# The Smok X Cube Ultra or G-Priv



## MR_SmileyKylie (29/11/16)

Hi guys , I recently lost my only vape to a shortage (Smok X Cube Mini). And seeing as my birthday is soon ,I am contemplating whether to buy a Smok again after only lasting a month before it shorted.However , as I see the prices on Afrivape are quite good and cant seem to resist the temptation to buy myself a Smok X Cube Ultra or a Smok G-Priv.So thats why I am calling out to the community for help! If you guys think its worth giving Smok another chance or rather just going for something else?



And for those curious ones I have already uploaded pictures of X Cube mini motherboard onto different thread (dammaged X Cube II) I think thats right

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (29/11/16)

Forgive me stating the obvious , but you had a problem with a certain make of mod yet you are contemplating buying another one ? 

Does not compute ..... my suggestion look at other options as well (Minikin v1.5/2 , VGOD150 , IPV6X etc) , depending on vaping style , budget etc etc....

Sorry if it sounds like 'Bash the noob' reply but like most know I'm brutally honest at times

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MR_SmileyKylie (29/11/16)

No problem, I just really like the LED feature on the Smok X Cube series  but I mean looks aren't everything , but thanks for your opinion!


----------



## foGGyrEader (29/11/16)

The G-Priv has wonderful temp control with stainless steel, perfection. If you are going to use commercial SS coils don't necessarily believe it is 316 ... I have an email from Eleaf telling me to test the SS TCR right up to 0.00200 for their 316SS coils! Anyway, the quality is okay considering that almost everything comes from Shenzhen, China. Kinda like shooting fish in a barrel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MR_SmileyKylie (29/11/16)

foGGyrEader said:


> The G-Priv has wonderful temp control with stainless steel, perfection. If you are going to use commercial SS coils don't necessarily believe it is 316 ... I have an email from Eleaf telling me to test the SS TCR right up to 0.00200 for their 316SS coils! Anyway, the quality is okay considering that almost everything comes from Shenzhen, China. Kinda like shooting fish in a barrel
> 
> View attachment 77092


Hey thanks man really appreciate Just going to snoop around a bit before I make up my mind

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Bush Vaper (29/11/16)

Just last week I was looking at buying a G Priv and most experienced guys on the forum brainwashed me towards a Minikin and man oh man is it a great device. Super solid design and you can literally feel the quality of craftsmanship. I have a smok Osub as well and its a really solid mod that I use day in and day out while farming, so ive put it through its paces. I just feel that smok are pushing too many mods out at once and might be losing their attention to detail. Just my ten cents worth, but give the minikin a bash. PS I still love the look of the g priv and will probably get it as a bit of a novelty mod lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MR_SmileyKylie (29/11/16)

Bush Vaper said:


> Just last week I was looking at buying a G Priv and most experienced guys on the forum brainwashed me towards a Minikin and man oh man is it a great device. Super solid design and you can literally feel the quality of craftsmanship. I have a smok Osub as well and its a really solid mod that I use day in and day out while farming, so ive put it through its paces. I just feel that smok are pushing too many mods out at once and might be losing their attention to detail. Just my ten cents worth, but give the minikin a bash. PS I still love the look of the g priv and will probably get it as a bit of a novelty mod lol


Looks great and also sounds like a very durable mod ! Thank you for you time and effort and I definitely think i got my mind set on these two, but when the time comes I'll definitely know which one to go for


----------



## DarkSide (29/11/16)

MR_SmileyKylie said:


> No problem, I just really like the LED feature on the Smok X Cube series  but I mean looks aren't everything , but thanks for your opinion!


LED feature is "cool", I also thought so, but when a mod lasts for only about two months, not so cool. I agree with @Bush Vaper regarding his sentiments on the SMOK mods, distraught about my deceased Ultra and not impressed with the Alien, going on a month and paint finish looks like it's about a year old already. Also totally agree with @Daniel, as for me, I will never purchase another SMOK mod...ever!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MR_SmileyKylie (29/11/16)

DarkSide said:


> LED feature is "cool", I also thought so, but when a mod lasts for only about two months, not so cool. I agree with @Bush Vaper regarding his sentiments on the SMOK mods, distraught about my deceased Ultra and not impressed with the Alien, going on a month and paint finish looks like it's about a year old already. Also totally agree with @Daniel, as for me, I will never purchase another SMOK mod...ever!


Thanks for the honest opinion man appreciate it and looks like Smok really has shot them selfs in the foot this time


----------



## foGGyrEader (29/11/16)

I see ASMODUS is an American company ... the plot thickens. If you like button mods, then go for the Minikin I guess. In 2 years from now you might very well have 3 other mods


----------

